# Современная гинекология



## АнтонинаК (6 Июл 2010)

Сейчас в новых медицинских центрах оказывается широкий спектр гинекологических услуг. Это и консультации гинеколога и акушера, и обследования, и забор анализов, в том числе  и хирургическая гинекология. 
Если наступает нежелательная беременность, то оказывается услуга по ее прерыванию на раннем сроке. Осуществляется удаление кондиллом, папиллом, извлечение инородных тел.

Современная хирургическая гинекология проводится с использованием радиоволн.  Насколько это эффективно и безопасно? 
И можно ли полностью перейти на неинвазивные методы?


----------



## nuwa (6 Июл 2010)

АнтонинаК написал(а):


> Современная хирургическая гинекология проводится с использованием радиоволн.  Насколько это эффективно и безопасно?
> И можно ли полностью перейти на неинвазивные методы?


Вы задаёте вопрос или рекламируете??? 

Если первое, то прошу обратить внимание, что профиль форума движется несколько в ином направление относительно позвоночного столба, нежели предложенная Вами тема.

Если же второе, то рекламная политика на форуме жёсткая, но справедливая. Поэтому Ваша спрятанная ссылка на медицинский центр была удалена. По всем вопросам рекламы - будьте так любезны, к администрации форума.


----------

